# Help please. Nursing help in Lanzarote



## bex1968 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi

This post is for my Mum really. Does anyone know where we can access English speaking care for the elderly? She has had a fall and broken her hip and this coupled with her dementia means I am looking for a live in carer or nursing support.

My brother lives on the island but needs to work so we preferably need someone to live in with her which would have been perfect for someone nursing orientated looking to live in the sun. I dont think there are any English speaking care facilities in Lanzarote?

Thanks for any help!

Becky


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

If you can't find anything I think I might put an advert in one of the UK nursing journals.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear of your moms problems. To be honest, one live in carer would not be enough, as dementia progresses more care is often needed to maintain the safety of the patient; Asking one carer to take on a full time role on their own is asking an awful lot.

Are there any day centres your mom can attend and then your family can take over at night and then employ a night sitter may be a better option for you all?

Are there any opportunities for respite care on the island for your mom to give you all a little rest and re-charge your batteries?

I hope things work out for you all, I've been in your situation but here in the UK.


----------

